# Infertile eggs?



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

My budgie hen started laying eggs, but they are all infertile.
She is with a male and they are both older than 1 year and in breeding condition. The last few weeks I saw them mating a few times each day.
My question is: why does she keep laying infertile eggs??
What could be the possible reasons for this??
Thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

There could be a number of reasons, for example her overall health may have an impact on the quality of her eggs if she is not in good shape and in optimal physical condition to go with this task. A poor diet can also affect the eggs.
Even while providing everything for a certain pair to breed sometimes things don't go the way we plan, there could also be an internal problem with the hen that makes her unable to have chicks. It can go the other way around as well and the male may be at fault for "shooting blanks" and fertilization is not accomplished.
In order to try and find out more, you can switch pairs so that you'll see who is fit for breeding and who is not. If they are both not fit for it, then they can happily live as pets.

Good luck!


----------



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

*Need help: excessive egg laying*

I think my budgie ma be suffering from excessive egg laying.?

She layed 6 eggs so far ( all were infertile). She just keeps laying eggs? 
I read the article about excessive egg laying on the forum,but I don't know what to do now? I moved her from all the others,but the egg laying continues. 
I am feeding her a fruit,veg and seeds diet ,with a mineral block also in the cage..
She is perfectly fine,but I am getting worried!!
Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged your two threads about the excessive laying of infertile eggs. 
Only one thread is needed on any one topic. 

You indicated in a different thread that you were trying colony breeding.
In that thread, I asked why you are so anxious to begin breeding budgies when it appears you are quite new to owning them but you have not responded. 

With regard to the hen that is currently laying -- have you separated her and the male out into a proper breeding cage away from your other budgies at this time?

Do you know the age of your budgies and whether or not they are related?
Have you had them on a proper conditioning diet?

I provided many links in your other thread 
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/283049-need-breeding-help-please.html
about breeding and hope you are 
taking the time to carefully consider whether or not you are at a point where you are truly
prepared to take on the responsibility of breeding. *


----------



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

Hi,
Yes,I have separated the pair from the others in the aviary.
They are in a smaller cage inside with a breeding box attached on the outside.
They are both almost 2 years old and in good condition . I feed them a balanced diet daily,including seeds,pellets,fruits and veggies.

Thanks for all the info links on a previous thread!!
I appreciate it!


----------

